# هانوصلك شاشتك لحد البيت ارخص واقوى عروض للشاشات الكمية محدودة



## asmaa essa (31 مارس 2014)

1 - شاشة 32 بوصة LED مدخل PC - مدخل USB - ثلاث مداخل HDMI
FULL HD 1080
والسعر 659.ريال.
======================
2 - شاشة 50 بوصة LED مدخل PC - مدخل USB - ثلاث مداخل HDMI
FULL HD 1080
والسعر 1949 ريال.
====================
3- شاشة 55 بوصة LED مدخل PC - مدخل USB - ثلاث مداخل HDMI
FULL HD 1080
والسعر 2499 ريال.
===================
4- شاشة 60 بوصة LED مدخل PC - مدخل USB - ثلاث مداخل HDMI
FULL HD 1080

(( ليصلك كل جديد أرسل الرقم 1 الى - 81428 للإتصالات السعودية - 601428 لموبايلي - 701428 زين ))


والسعر 3399ريال.
===================
الحامل الجدارى + التركيب فقط بسعر 75 ريال.
==================
التوصيل لباب المنزل مجانا لاهالى الرياض
و باسعار الشحن لباقى مدن المملكة
اتصل بنا لنصلك لباب المنزل أينما كنت.
العنوان:
الرياض - شارع المدينة المنورة-بجانب البديعة مول
- تليفون 0598733331 / 0508283782 / 0112661000/ 0565765233
للتواصل عن طريق الشبكات الاجتماعية:
https://www.facebook.com/MariaOrgnization?ref=hl
https://twitter.com/MariaCompny
دوام المعرض:
الفترة الصباحية:
8,30 صباحا الى 12 ظهرا
الفترة المسائية:
4 عصرا الى 10,30 مساء


----------

